# Classified rules



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi, was going to put up a for sale/trade thread up but there was no "start new thread" button for me to click.

do I have to be a member for so long before I can do so?

thanks,

Craig


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

Aye you have to be a certain level.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

That is perfect. Thanks a lot!


----------

